
Ask HN: Best Hosting and Syncing Option for Static Generated Site? - thenomad
What&#x27;s everyone using to host and sync their generated static sites? Sounds like a simple problem, but it has its complexities.<p>For example, I&#x27;ve been testing GitLab hosting for my Hugo-generated sites, but ran into domain troubles that I couldn&#x27;t resolve - and the 5-10 minute build time wait for larger sites was an issue too.<p>I&#x27;m also looking at Google Cloud Storage, but having to delete and reupload the entire site (which I believe is the recommended approach when rebuilding a Hugo site?) is a fairly serious timesink for a large site.<p>What are you all using as a deployment process?
======
ramosmd
Would you mind specifying your issues with your custom domain on GitLab Pages?
I can try to help you out. :)

